# what is the biggest g??????????



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)

hi there.i just recently got into g scale.i would like to know what is the biggest box car they make.and who makes it..lgb,usa,etc.. .. ?????.do they make 75ft autocarriers?how about hi cubes?does anyone make these? all feed back and pictures are greatly appreciated.thank you for your feedback.


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

USAT just released a 60' box car. You can see them at charlesro or usatrains. USAT is also in the design phase of an auto carrier that you can also see at usatrains.com new releases.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Aristocraft makes the Evans boxcar. Ken


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Oct 29, 2011)

Evans is 53 foot I believe, I think the USAT is the current leader


----------



## Thesepaperwings (Dec 29, 2011)

If you are looking for size then why not go with a heavyweight passenger set?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

What scale, Aristo and USA are 1/29. LGB is 1/22.5

If you look at a 50 foot boxcar in 1/20.3, it is wide, tall and long.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> What scale, Aristo and USA are 1/29. LGB is 1/22.5
> 
> If you look at a 50 foot boxcar in 1/20.3, it is wide, tall and long.


Welcome to the site Dan, we need some G men here.:thumbsup:
Do you have a layout? 
Garden layout?

Do you have any relatives here in NJ?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a garden layout approx 300 feet and can run either 3 or 4 trains.
I am track powered via the old Aristo TE 27mhz plus I can switch my mainline to DCC (Zimo). Same for my indoor layout.

I live in South Eastern Massachusetts

Also, I do repairs for Train-Li as well as decoder installations.


----------

